# Récupérer photo sur un 2ème ordi



## ju83 (24 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'arrache les cheveux pour récupérer des photos sur mon Ipad : 

J'ai un Ipad synchro avec mon compte Itunes perso : tout marche impecc

Mon problème : je veux récupérer des photo sur le mbp d'un ami.


Et là, impossible en passant par l'Itunes de mon ami.
Il faut que je supprime toute ma biblio pour récupérer mes 4 photos....


Il y-a-t-il une solution ? sans passer par Diskaid et autre...


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (24 Août 2013)

_/Applications/Transfert d'Images_


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2013)

ou iphoto
ou dropbox


----------



## ju83 (25 Août 2013)

Olé!

Mais ces appli ne fonctionnent que dans un sens : pour transférer de l'ipad vers l'ordi...
Mais pas dans l'autre sens : de l'ordi vers l'ipad....

(Je suis pas con au point de pas avoir essayé transfert, iphoto, itunes,....)

Et avec Dropbox, il faut juste 120min pour monter 50 photos, et le même temps pour les redescendre!

Mon problème vient de la synchro des comptes, puisque lorsque je branche mon ipad sur un autre Itunes, je dois écraser mes anciennes données pour synchroniser les nouvelles....
D'où ma question : comment récupérer son mon ipad un dossier de photo stocké sur l'ordi de quelqu'un ?

Merki!


----------



## Gwen (25 Août 2013)

En effet, ça ne marche que dans le sens iPad vers ordi.

Pour aller dans l'autre sens, le mieux est dans ce cas d'avoir un gestionnaire de fichiers genre GoodReader. Là, dans iTunes, tu as une partie dédiée dans l'onglet APP puis Partage de fichier. Tu peux sélectionner GoodReader (ou autre) et envoyer les photos dans le  logiciel. Ensuite, tu peux soit les récupérer chez toi, soit les exporter vers l'album photo.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Août 2013)

filedrop
instashare

ou via une carte SD / clé USB et le kit de connexion pour APN


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2013)

Sinon il faudrait que ton iPAD sur ton iTunes n'ait pas été mis en synchro automatique mais en manuel.
De cette façon tu pourrais le brancher sur un autre Mac et un autre iTunes

(mais il faut d'abord modifier ce réglage sur TON Mac avec TON iTUnes)


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2013)

Même en manuel, les photos sont remplacées il me semble.


----------



## ju83 (26 Août 2013)

Re,

Merci pour vos réponses.

Et oui, même en synchro manuelle toutes les données sont remplacées...

Et le problème avec filedrop, fileapp, diskaid, etc... c'est que l'on transforme l'ipad en clé USB -> on peut récupérer des photo (ou films / docu), mais on ne peut pas les lire...
Il faut ensuite les redescendre sur son comptes itunes, pour les synchroniser avec sa biblio
Pas vraiment utilisable pour lire ses photos (tout de suite)... quand on a pas accés à son ordi à soi, avec sa session, et son compte bien perso!

Bref.... la seule solution que j'ai trouvé passe par un jailbreak... ce que je voulais éviter...


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2013)

Goodreader te permet de lire tes images immédiatement, de les transférer en une fois. Je l'utilise pour pas mal de dossiers image que je veux avoir en permanence sur moi sans avoir à forcement les transférer sur l'application photo.


----------



## lineakd (26 Août 2013)

@ju83, une solution en usb, l'application goodreader sur ta tablette et goodreaderusb sur l'ordi de ton ami.
Recherches tu des solutions en wifi ou en bluetooth?


----------



## ju83 (26 Août 2013)

Goodreader OK, pour la modique somme de 4,50!..
Bon, oui, je sais! c'est dérisoire... et quand on a une tablette à 600, on regarde pas à 5 mais justement! 
Je claque 600 dans une tablette, et je peux rien faire avec! pour le principe c'est énervant!..

Et les solutions sans-fil sont pas au point quand on veut charger des photos RAW qui pèsent entre 17 et 25Mo... (comptez 1/2h par image! (sans la redescente))

Surtout que je vois vraiment pas l'utilité de verrouillé les synchro sur plusieurs comptes!
Et les personnes qui ont un ordi perso et un ordi pro, ils font comment ?...
Obligés de jailbreacker ?..


----------



## Arlequin (26 Août 2013)

ju83 a dit:


> Et le problème avec filedrop.... c'est que l'on transforme l'ipad en clé USB -> on peut récupérer des photo (ou films / docu), mais on ne peut pas les lire..



ah bon 


et, au risque de me répéter, tu mets tes photos sur une clé usb ou une card SD,, tu connectes avec le kit apn apple, et c'est réglé


----------



## lineakd (26 Août 2013)

> Et les solutions sans-fil sont pas au point quand on veut charger des  photos RAW qui pèsent entre 17 et 25Mo... (comptez 1/2h par image!


@ju83, en utilisant l'application documents readdle (gratuite) sur la tablette et un simple navigateur sur un ordi. J'ai transféré un raw de 25,7mo en moins de 18s et ceci en utilisant une connexion wifi ad hoc entre les deux appareils.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Août 2013)

et il existe aussi photosync, pas mal foutu


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2013)

ju83 a dit:


> Je claque 600 dans une tablette, et je peux rien faire avec! pour le principe c'est énervant!..



Ah bon ?

Dommage, car moi je peux faire plein de choses avec.

Tu es du genre à te plaindre de devoir mettre de l'essence dans ta voiture ?

Voir, ne pas manger, car oui, tu as un corps, mais si tu ne le nourris pas, tu ne peux rien faire avec.

Bref, le ridicule ne tue pas, c'est bien dommage.


----------



## ju83 (2 Novembre 2013)

Re... Je reviens 3 mois plus tard. Et je ne me trouve pas ridicule. 

C'est intelligent de souhaiter la mort de quelqu'un pour ça...
d'autant qu'aux vues du nombres de discussions sur le Net, mon "agacement" n'est pas déraisonné. 

Bref, je ne te souhaite pas la mort mon Gwen, mais je te collerais volontier mon pied au cul'...


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

pied au cul a un modo tiens c'est original


----------



## ju83 (3 Novembre 2013)

même un modo n'est pas à l'abris d'être con ponctuellement...


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2013)

Je confirme.


----------

